# أريد البدأ بتأسيس شركة أجهزة طبية...مطلوب نصيحة



## mahdoom (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا أعمل مدير مشروع في قطاع الإنشاءات، ولكن عندي رغبة في البدأ بتأسيس شركة مبيعات أجهزة طبية و مختبرات ....السبب في إختياري هذا المجال هو أن لدي رؤية أن هذا مجال واعد و لقد قمت و لفترة و جيزة بالعمل لحسابي الخاص (كعمل إضافي) و لقد ربحت عطاء حكومي لتوريد معدات مستهلكة لجراحة المنظار و نفذته بكل نجاح والحمدلله.
و الآن أريد تأسيس شركة و البدأ بمخاطبة الشركات العالمية للحصول على وكالة حصرية في لسوق الإمارات حيث أنني أرى أنه بغير وكالة حصرية لن تستطيع الشركة الوقوف على أقدامها. وإليكم ماذا لدي و ماذا أحتاج....نبدأ بما لدي:
1- عزيمة قوية كالصخرة.
2- رأس مال متواضع و لكنه يكفي بإذن الله.
3- القدرة على إستصدار رخصة تجارية في الإمارات.
4- قدرة مهنية و إدارية عالية و خبرة كبيرة بترتيب و تجهيز و تقديم العطاءات.
5- مغامر من الطراز الأول...(وهذه سيئة و حسنة و الله يستر).
6- و اهم ما لدي هو انني أحسب نفسي من الذين يخشون الله(الله يزيدنا في الدين).

أما ماذا أحتاج:
1- أغلب الشركات التي خاطبتها تسألني....هل عندك قسم صيانة؟ هل عندك مهندس صيانة؟ طبعا أنا حاليا ليس عندي و لكن في حال الحصول على وكالة فطبعا سوف أقوم بتوظيف مهندس مبيعات و صيانة. لكن هذا الكلام لا يعجبهم..!! و عليه أحتاج لتعيين مهندس صيانة و وقادر على القيام بالمبيعات في البداية.
2- أغلب الشركات التي أخاطبها تسألني عن بروفايل شركتي و عدد الموظفين و حجم المبيعات السنوية و طبعا أنا ما عندي غير المشروع الذي نفذته مع الحكومة و قيمته متواضعة (130 ألف درهم) و حاولت أن اكون صريحا ....لكنهم لا يتفهمون...يريدون واحد يألف من عنده. و عليه قررت أن اعمل موقع إكتروني بحيث يقنع الشركات أننا قادرين على بيع المنتجات الطبية. أريد نصيحة حول هذا الموضوع.

هذا هو وضعي و أرجوا النصيحة و جزاكم الله خير.


----------



## mahdoom (28 فبراير 2011)

غريبة، ما في ولا نصيحة قدمت؟ ولا تعليق !!!!!!!
الله يمكن الاعضاء مشغولين بالاوضاع بليبيا. اذا كان هذا هو السبب فهو عذر مقبول
اما غير هيك فسوف أزعل منكم. -_-


----------



## ghost_adel (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا :
ماذكرة انه لديك من الاشياء المهمه فو عن تجربه ماتحتاجه وبالنسبه عن مغامر هذا ماتحتاجه ايضا
اما عن الصيانه- فى مصر ممكن تعتمد على احد من خارج الشركه لكى يقوم لك بالصيانه اى بالنيابه عن شركتك وتعين مهندس لكى يتدرب على كل مايقدم من خدمات لكى يقوم هو بهذا العمل بعد فترة عندما يكون اخذ الوقت الكافى للتدريب 
على الصيانه وياتى دورك هنا لكى تكون رقيب وتاخذ انت ايضا هذا القرار ان يبدا فى النزول والصانه بمفرده
وحتى يكون لديك مركز صيانه ومهندس صيانه معتمد لان معظم الشركات تريد ان يكون لديك صيانة ومبيعات اى اكتمال اجزاء الشركه
وسيكرتاريا وما الى ذلك
ثانيا :
ان تفكر جيدا فيما سوف تقدمه لان فى خطوه يقع فيها الكثير من المديرين وهى
انه فى البدايه يظن انه عندما ياتى بفرد ليكون مسؤل عن الصيانه والمبيعات ويعطى له مبلغ قليل سوف يكون هذا الشخص انتحاريا لكى يقوم بالعمل فى المبيعات وفى الصيانه فى نفس الوقت واذا افترضنا انه سيؤديهما معا
فكم تتخيل اذا كنت مكانه انك ستاخذ من صاحب العمل وضع ماتريد ومايريد اى انسان اخر وخد مابينهما
لانك فى النهايه انت الذى سيقرر
لاتكن بخيلا ولا سخيا بدون متابعة العمل والتقدير لمسار العمل دائما 

اما عن العمل الذى قد قمت به فهذه تعتبر خبره واضافه الى تاريخ الشركه فحاول ان تعمل المزيد 

اما عن ماتطلبه الشركات فحاول دائما ان تبين ماعملت او ماتعمل بشكل جميل لكى يراه الناس جميلا ولا تخالف ماامرك به الله

انا وزملائى نعمل صيانات خاصه فى القاهرة وكثيرا مانواجه مثل هذه النوعيه 
اقرب مثال امس 
عندما كنا نعمل صيانه لجهاز سونار وعندما انتهيت قررة ان اعطى للمهندس المسؤول فكره عما قمت 
وكنا لا ننوى ان ناخذ منه مقابل حتى يكون فاتحه لنا فى هذا المكان 
وجائت الصدمه عندما قرر المهندس ان يعطينا مبلغا كبيرا
50 جنيه مصرى فقط لاغير 
فقررت الرحيل بدل مااعمل جريمه فى المكان 
فى حين انى اعلم الشركه اللتى كان من المفترض ان تعمل صيانه لهذا الجهاز وعندما سألت صديقى عن ثمن ماكانت ستاخذه فى مثل هذه الاصلاحات قال ان الشركه فى ان تحضر الكابل الاول 350 جنيه وباقى الصيانه مبلغ اخر وثمن الزيارة شئ اخر
فما بالك يااخى 
اسف على الاطاله ولكن ابنى شركتك وحط نفسك دائما فى مكان الموظفين وقوم بالتقييم دائما
ولك التوفيق والاعانه من الله ان شاء الله


----------



## mahdoom (1 مارس 2011)

شكرًا جزيلا على النصيحة القيمة، فعلا ان مشاركتك أثرت كثيرا في نفسي، الصحيح انني كنت افكر في دفع اقل الرواتب بالبداية الى ان تقف الشركة علي قدميها، لكن ملاحظتك سليمة و سوف أخذها بعين الاعتبار.
جزاك الله خير.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 مارس 2011)

الأخ الكريم mahdoom
تحية طيبة .
هناك كثير من المهندسين يزاولون اعمال غير اختصاصهم ونراهم ناجحين فيه اكثر من ذوي الاختصاص انفسهم .

هل تعلم لماذا ؟

الطموح والرغبة الحقيقية والعمل الدئوب لتجاوز الصعاب .

فأذا كانت تطلعاتك و اندفاعك نحو هذا الهدف فتوكل على الله .

وسوف اعود اليك لاحقا لتكملة الموضوع بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي .

الى اللقاء


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (4 مارس 2011)

مرحبا اخي محمود
اني اقدر على التواصل معك في هذا المجال و انا ايضا مقيم في الامارات .. بقى على اتصال ان شاء الله


----------



## mahdoom (5 مارس 2011)

*الاخ المشرف محمد نوري المحترم*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ الكريم mahdoom
> تحية طيبة .
> هناك كثير من المهندسين يزاولون اعمال غير اختصاصهم ونراهم ناجحين فيه اكثر من ذوي الاختصاص انفسهم .
> 
> ...


اخي شكري، جزاك الله خير على الدعم المعنوي المهم سوف انتظر المزيد من خبرتك القيمة ونصائحك المفيدة.


----------



## mahdoom (5 مارس 2011)

*الاخ المحترم إبأ عصام*



med.eng.ebaa issam قال:


> مرحبا اخي محمود
> اني اقدر على التواصل معك في هذا المجال و انا ايضا مقيم في الامارات .. بقى على اتصال ان شاء الله


اخي العزيز يشرفني معرفتك و الاتصال بك فانا مقيم بدبي.


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (6 مارس 2011)

الاخ mahdoom
لقد ارسلت الى حظرتك ايميل عنن تاسيس شركه متخصصه بلاجهزة الطبيه 
اهم نقطه تنتبه اليها هو المندوب الناجح الذي يوصل الفكره الجيده الى الشخص صاحب الاختصاص
وفق الله بما تتمنى


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (10 مارس 2011)

اثنين لاثالث لهما:
- مهندس مقتدر
-مدير ادارى ذو قدرة على تفعيل العلاقات


----------



## مهندس منور (12 مارس 2011)

مثل ماقال اخي الطيب يجب ان تمتلك مندوب مبيعات متمكن وله شخصيه وحسن الاسلوب
اضافه الى عمل علاقات طيبة مع مدراء المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية ومسؤلين المبيعات في القطاع الخاص او الحكومي
بعد ذلك ياتي دور المهندس الطبي النشيط للقيام بعمليات الصيانة..
وانصح ان تجد مهندس اجهزة طبية متخرج حديثا لانه مارح ياخذ راتب عالي وبنفس الوقت يكسب خبرة


----------



## نوتى دودى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس منور قال:


> مثل ماقال اخي الطيب يجب ان تمتلك مندوب مبيعات متمكن وله شخصيه وحسن الاسلوب
> اضافه الى عمل علاقات طيبة مع مدراء المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية ومسؤلين المبيعات في القطاع الخاص او الحكومي
> بعد ذلك ياتي دور المهندس الطبي النشيط للقيام بعمليات الصيانة..
> وانصح ان تجد مهندس اجهزة طبية متخرج حديثا لانه مارح ياخذ راتب عالي وبنفس الوقت يكسب خبرة



أنا عندى مهندس أجهزة طبية ممتااااااااز خبرة فوق 13 سنة حاصل على شهادات تدريب على الجهزة الطبية من أمريكا لو أردت التواصل مع هذا المهندس راسلنى على الخاص وشكرااااااااا


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفق . وانشالله ستجد في متقانا هذا من يفيدك


----------



## مقشش (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم * mahdoom حياك الله والله يزيديك ويفتح عليك 
انا مهندس في شركة بدأت من الصفر وكنت انا اول مهندس فيها وكنت طالب في الكليه في السنة الاخيرة بس كان صاحب الشركه مهندس ذو خبره كبيره في التجهيزات والاثاث والاستهلاكيات الطبيه بالكامل ولديه عملاء كثر وفي نفس الوقت الله يحفظة ويطيل بعمره ماسك يده للاخر ،،،،، مشا الحال والان تعتبر الشركة من اكبر الشركات بالبلد في المناظير الصلبه والمرنه وعرف العمليات والعناية المركزة علمني كل شيء من مراسلات وصيانة، تركيبات، تسويق، واعدات عطائات كبيرة وندجحنا معاً وهو طيب جداً وشبابي لكن مازال ماسك يده،،،،،،،، انصحك لاتفك يدك ولا تشدها وابدأ بالبدايه بطلب عرض سعر لجهاز معين من الشركة التي اعججبتك قبل ان تطلب منهم قائمة الاسعار على اساس انك مستهلك او تريد شرائها لغرض شخصي وبعدين اعرضها لعملائك، او اذا كانت قد لفتت نظرك بعض الشركات اعطني عناوينها وانا سأراسلها بأسم شركتنا وسأعطيك الاسعار وبعدين روج . هناك حل اخر قول لي في مجال ايش تشتي انت تشتغل وانا سأعطيك شركات مع اسعارها طوااالي وبعدين ممكن انك تراسلها. او قول لهم انه معاك مهندسين وانك فتحت الشركة في عام 2009 
*


----------



## mahdoom (5 أكتوبر 2011)

إلى جميع إخواني الذين شاركوني بأفكارهم النيرة و القيمة، حقيقة لقد أثريتم الموضوع و أنا أشكر الإخوة الذين قدموا لي النصح و الذين عرضوا المساعدة. الحقيقة ان مشروعي توقف لعدة شهور نتيجة لظروف قاهرة خارجة عن إرادتي و لكني عدت الآن و إنشاء الله سوف أستأجر المكتب قريبا و سوف أستخرج كافة التراخيص المطلوبة و سوف أتواصل على الخاص مع كافة الأخوة الأفاضل و الله يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه و يرضاه.


----------



## علاءرجب (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك ويوفق المسلمين اجمعين
الشباب ما قصرو كفو ووفو


----------



## المميز07 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا أخوي يعطيك العافية 
.. و إلى الأمام ..


----------



## farmade (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ mahdoom تحية طيبة وبعد: انا الاخ ناصر من الجزائر تقني سامي تخصص صيانة الاجهزة الطبية انا كذالك كان لي طموح مثلك في تأسيس شركة للاستيراد والصيانة لكن هناك الكثير من المعيقات التي فكرت فيها فعندنا بالجزائر عوض ان تكون مناقصات في السعر تكون مزايدات في العطاء فاذا اردت التعامل مع مستشفى او مؤسسة يجب ان تعطي لمن يسير هذا المستشفى أكثر من غيرك..؟فاذا كان لك اي طلب فنحن في الخدمة .اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ابو المنتصر (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولا فكرة الشركات الطبية تحتاج اولا الى معرفة السوق الطبى ...مثلا هل العمل عندكم مفتوح اى المستفيات و المعامل الخاصة بتشترى مباشر من السوق او بعطاءات ...
ثانيا لا تبدا بوكالة مباشرة لانها مكلفة و الشركات الخارجية تطالبك بنسبة مشتروات سنوية بسقف مالى محدد ... وهى صعبة فى الوقت الحالى ...لذلك انصحك بالاتى :-
ان تكون وكيل غير مباشر ...وذلك بمعرفة شركة عربية تكون عندها وكالة من شركة اجنبية و انت تكون ليها موزع فى المنطقة و كل المطلوب منك انك تاخذ كتلوجات الشركة والاسعار وتقوم بالتسويق وعندما يطلب منك جهاز تستوردة من الشركة المعنية وبالتالى بعدد مرور الوقت يمكن ان تاخذ الوكالة المباشرة اذا كانت مبيعاتك جيدة و الزبون وثق فى منتجك .
وبرضو ممكن يكون عندك كم وكالة توزيع حتى ترسو الى وكالة معينة تكون مبيعاتها جيدة
ركز فى البدء على المستهلكات و التى تكون طويلة الاجل و خاصة اذا كانت مستهلكات معملية وقساطر الكلى الدائمة و الموقتة وهذه يمكن توزيعها فى الصيدليات و مراكز الغسيل لان شراءها على المريض
او يمكن التعاون مع مهندس يعمل معك زمن اضافى حتى لا يطلب كثيرا منك 
وربنا الموفق 
ابو المنتصر السودان


----------



## زمرده انترناشونال (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
نحن شركة فرنسية توفر لكم كل ما يخص المشاريع الصناعية والطبية والتجارية والزراعية وكافة الوكالات التجارية والدراسات والاستشارات وكل مايخص الكهرباء والماء والبترول والطاقة الشمسية والاجهزة الحديثة الطبية والصناعية والزراعية وتجهيزات المعامل والمستشفيات وخطوط الانتاج والموصلاات مباشرة من المصانع وبدون وسيط 
فاذا بامكانك تواصل معى لكن صندوق رسائل لا يسمح لى الان

دمت موفق


----------



## ابو المنتصر (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخوه فى زمرده انترناشونال انا مهندس احهزة طبية فى السودان , و العمل مزدهر بصور جميله جدا و اصبح المجال الطبى الاستثمار الاول فى السودان و لكن ما ينقصنا الان الاساس الطبى الحديث للجامعات الطبية و المعامل العامة و الخاصة و ثانيا المعينات التى لها دور بالمعايرة وضبط الجودة لان السياسات الحكومية الان تتبنا هذا النوع من المشاريع ولذلك نحتاج الى ادوات معايرة لكل اجهزة المعامل و الاجهزة العامة الاخرى, واذا حبيتو تدخلو السوق السودامنى بصورة مباشرة باسم الشركة فهنالك تسهيلات من ادارة الاستثمار بالسودان للمستثمر الخارجى اكثر من الداخلى من اعفاءات ضريبية وتسهيلات انشاء الشركة وغيرها او يمكنكم العمل من خلال شركة اخرى داخلية .
اذا رغبتم بذلك يمكن مراسلتى مباشرة 
ابو المنتصر السودان


----------



## مهندس معدات طبيه (29 فبراير 2012)

*




أنا خريج هندسة أجهزة طبية هذه السنة بإذن الله 

ومستعد لمساعدتكم أخي ..^



​*


----------



## raoua (18 ديسمبر 2012)

تحصلت على شهادة تقني في صيانة المعدات الطبية
*أريد البدأ بتأسيس شركة أجهزة طبية في تونس أريد معرفة المؤسسات التي أتعامل معها ويمكنني شراء المعدات الطبية منها و شكرا و أرجو لمن يعرف!*

إخباري برأس المال المطلوب لهذا المشروع ?


----------



## محمد العصا (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك لما تحبه وترضاه انا امنيتي العمل معك يا ريت اذا بتقدر تتواصل معي ع الخاص


----------



## على خفاجى (1 يناير 2013)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## belal-alsharaa (10 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية على الموضوع


----------



## mahdoom (28 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم إخواني جميعا.

السبب في كتابتي لهذه المشاركة هو :
أولا - إحترامي و تقدير بهذا الصرح العظيم الذي له قيمة كبيرة لو فطن لها الأعضاء الكرام.
ثانيا- أشعر أن من حق الأعضاء علي أن يعرفوا على ما إنتهت تجربتي و طموحي في شركتي.

تم إيقاف المشروع نهائيا و ذلك حقيقة للشعور العام بالإحباط بعد ان تم الحجز على راس مالي من قبل الكفيل.
طبعا الكفيل لم يرغب في أن يضرني لكنه قام بعمل حركة وسخة مع البنك في حساباته في الشركات الأخرى فقام البنك بحجز كل حسابات كفيلي في كل شركاته و طبعا من ضمنهم شركتي.
تم حبس الكفيل..و تمت إستعادة رأس مالي و الحمدلله ولكن بعد معاناة كبيرة.
و الأهم من ذلك هو شعوري المرعب بالإحباط...لدرجة أني أصبحت بمجرد العودة من دوامي الأساسي أشعر أنني غير قادر على البحث و الدراسة لتطوير مشروع خاص بي كما كنت بالسابق.
كتبت موضعي في عام 2011 ...و ها أنا الأن في أوخر عام 2013 و نفس الإحباط من العمل الخاص يلازمني.
تم العرض علي من قبل عدة أشخاص للمشاركة في البزنس لكني كنت دائما أعتذر و أقول: game over
مؤخرا عرض علي قريب لي عنده شركة أجهزة مختبرات العمل معه على العطاءات حيث أنه كان معاصرا لتجربتي و لاحظ نشاطي و دقتي في العطاءات....تخيلوا أنني وافقت ...فقام و أرسل لي أول عطاء....و عجزت نفسيا عن قراءته مجرد قراءة...فقط قرأت إسم العطاء و أغلقت الملف.
إتصلت عليه فورا و طلبت منه أن يعذرني حيث انني إكتشفت أنني لا زلت غير جاهز للعمل الخاص.
اليوم دخلت للمنتدى و إسترجعت ذكريات هذا الموضوع و قرأت مشاركات الأعضاء الأفاضل..و قررت أن أكتب لكم ختام تجربتي...لعلها تفيد أحدا.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (31 أغسطس 2013)

لماذا اليأس أخي خطوت خطوات كبيره
كان الله في عونك


----------



## mahdoom (4 ديسمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...اخواني الأعزاء 

اليوم دخلت الى المنتدى بعد سنوات انقطاع ...ممرت على موضوعي هذا و قرأت كل المشاركات (مع الشكر للأعضاء المشاركين جميعا).

أريد ان أكمل توثيق ما حدث معي ...أشعر انها دورة حياتية حقيقية لمن يرغب بعمل شركة خاصة ...لا يعني هذا ان كل من يريد ان يفتح عمل خاص يجب ان يمر بهذا التجربة ...بالعكس الان اعتقد ان انقطاعي و إحباطي كان من اكبر الأخطاء اللتي ارتكبتها على الإطلاق.
لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم ... جائني احد الأقرباء (و هو يعلم عن تجربتي السابقة و انقطاعي) ...قريبي يعمل بشركة مبيعات اجهزة المختبرات و الأجهزة العلمية...كان عنده مشاكل مع شركته الحالية مما اضطره لتقديم استقالته...فجائني و بدأ بشرح الفرص لعمل شركة مختبرات و انه سيتولاها و تكون النسب (50%-50%) هو حيث انه يملك خبرة 10 سنوات في هذا المجال و (انا علي ان أسس الشركة و أأمن راس المال المطلوب).....المهم....انه استطاع ان يشعل جذوة نار الحماس في قلبي...و عليه قمت بتأسيس شركة مختبرات طيبة و علمية .... ثم حدث امر مباغت بالنسبة لي....تصالح قريبي مع شركته و سحب استقالته ...ثم جائني يتذرع ان راس المال المرصود للشركة قليل جدا و انه لن يغطي سعر الأجهزة اللتي ينوي ان يبيعها ....و قال ان شركته الحالية تعتمد على فترة السماح الممنوحة لها من قبل المورد الرئيسي( 45 يوم من تاريخ شحن البضاعة) و بهذا الطريقة فان شركته فعليا تشتغل برأس مال المورد الرئيسي و ليس برأس مال شركتهم ....على عكس شركتي الغير معروفة اللتي تحتاج لشراء البضاعة بالكاش من المورد الرئيسي ثم تسلم البضاعة للزبون ثم تنتظر الفترة المقررة حسب شروط الدفع مع الزبون ( ممكن بعد 30 يوم من استلام البضاعة او 45يوم او حتى ممكن 60 يوما) ....الحقيقة كلامه فيه شيء من الصحة ، لكنه عندما جائني أول مرة كان يعرف هذه الامور و لم تكن خافية عليه!!! و مع ذلك قام بطرح الفكرة على انها فرصة كبيرة و حمسني لها...و الان بعد ان تم استخراج الرخصة ..زاغ كما يزيغ الثعلب...لا باس و أقول دائما ( لعله خير )

على العموم ، انا لست غاضبا منه على الإطلاق ، صحيح انه هو السبب المباشر في عمل الشركة لكن نفسي كانت دائما تتوق لهذا الامر لكن ( رب ضارة نافعة)....قررت ان استمر بها حيث ان رخصة التجارية قد صدرت بالفعل....سوف استكمل متطلبات التاسيس، و اعمل موقع إلكتروني للشركة و قمت باستئجار virtual office فأنا لا احتاج مكتب حقيقي بالفترة الحالية.

احدى اكبر العقبات اللتي تواجهني الان فتح حساب بنكي باسم المؤسسة....متطلبات البنوك كثيرة جدا ...لكن حصلنا على واسطة ...و ان شاء الله سوف يصلني الرد الأسبوع القادم و ارجوا ان يكون إيجابيا.

بعد ذلك سوف أسعى بطريقة او باخرى ان أحصل على اتفاقية توزيع لإحدى الشركات المختبرات الكبيرة مع تسهيلات بالدفع( اعرف ان هذه مهمة مستحيلة ...لكن لعل الله يفتح لي بابا من حيث لا أحتسب) ....اذا نجحت في هذا فسوف أقوم على الفور بتعين مهندس مبيعات (اول موظف في الشركة )....

ايضا سوف أبدا الان بتحسس السوق من خلال المعارف و الأصدقاء لأتصيد بعض الفرص.

الجميل في الامر انني لست على عجلة من أمري.
السيء بالأمر ...انني لا أستطيع العمل بنفسي على الارض ، فأنا على راس عملي الأساسي....و لكن أستطيع التحرك فقط من خلال الشبكة العنكبوتية...خير و صف لشركتي في هذه المرحلة هي (الشركة الشبح)
سوف اطلعكم على التطورات ان شاء الله.

الشكر الجزيل لجميع الأعضاء و للمنتدى العظيم للسماح لي بالفضفضة من وقت لآخر.


----------



## مهندس معدات طبيه (9 ديسمبر 2017)

احدى العبر المستخلصه من تجربتك أن عليك أن تبدأ مشروعاً لديك العلم والخبرة فيه ولا تركن إلى أحد


----------



## mahdoom (10 ديسمبر 2017)

مهندس معدات طبيه قال:


> احدى العبر المستخلصه من تجربتك أن عليك أن تبدأ مشروعاً لديك العلم والخبرة فيه ولا تركن إلى أحد



وجهة نظر أحترمها ، لكن هل تعلم ان مالك سلسلة ماكدونالدالعالمية هو شخص لم يكن عنده اي خبرة بالمطاعم لكنه رأى الفرصة في المشروع الذي ابتكره الأخوين ماكدونالد بشكل اكبر من الأخوين نفسهما.

لننتظر و نرى ....لازالت تجربتي مستمرة و نسال الله التوفيق و البركة.


----------

